# Degassing Those Gallon Batches



## Waldo (Mar 4, 2007)

Getting ready early this morning to degass my 3 gallon jugs of Plum wine by using the "shake the ole jug method" when I hit on an idea that worked great. 
I sanitized two of those long bamboo skewers you use for grilling, put the two pointed ends in the chuck of my drill, tightened them up and "viola" a gallon jug degassing tool.





I ran the drill at slow to medium speed as at high it was trying to form the vortex that you don't want.






In about 10-15 seconds it was purging those gasses like a champ.



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2007)

Great idea Waldo!






PS- did you try sitting on that little horse first. I expect if it was a rocker, that you just rock back and forth real fast..... The shaking action shakes those bubbles right out of suspension- plus it's fun too!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Pre marinaded skewing sticks, what a great idea! Oh you mean for degassing wine, thats a good idea!


----------



## pkcook (Mar 4, 2007)

Great Idea Waldo,


I have some plastic chop sticks that are just lying in the silverware drawer not doing a thing. These should work the same and not absorb any wine. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## CajunTim (Mar 4, 2007)

And the Gold Medal goes to Waldo for saving me $$$ again, Thanks!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 5, 2007)

I like that chop stick idea too pk..I think we have some hidden away in a drawer.
WOW...Thanks for the Gold Medal Cajun...Thats the first Gold MEdal I have ever received..I am so proud of it I may just take it and have it Bronzed


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 5, 2007)

Waldo,



You are nothing short of a " genius"


----------



## sangwitch (Mar 8, 2007)

Great idea Waldo! I'm a'gonna try me that tonight. (Or tomorrow).


----------



## Waldo (Mar 8, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Waldo,
> 
> 
> 
> You are nothing short of a " genius"




Awwwwwwww shucks Ramona.....Twernt Nuttin !!


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice rig Waldo. I have three 1 gallon wines sitting, waiting to be bottled. I used my vacuum pump to degass, but you little gizmo looks pretty cool. I might give it a whirl on the next go around. 


By the way, the wine is looking nice and clear already, what is (or was) it exactly?


Salute!



*Edited by: bmckee56 *


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, so simple yet so perfect!!!


p.s. hows the craftsman work for you? I paid my way through high school, college, and now grad school (while teaching) doing construction. After about 6 months my craftsman started to die after a few panels of sheetrock. Now I degass for three mins and the bat dies. Its only 2 years old. Does this sound on par with yours?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely sounds just like mine Jw..piece of junk in my opinion. I just use an electric drill anymore. Not as convienent but it works when I need it.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont like any Craftsman tools myself. Sure they are guaranteed for life on most but who wants to run to Sears every day to exchange that crap! I bought a ratchet set about 8 years back and have replaced almost every 1 at least once and then broke down and bought a set of Mac. The wrenches seem to last from craftsman but the sockets always seem to split all the time.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Dec 29, 2008)

After this conversation I got the bug. I have always wanted a Dewalt. I figured if Im goin new, I might as well go big. I purchased the Dewalt Dc925. Absolutly the best screwgun I have ever used. The problem... With 510 Unitwatts of power...I just lost about half a gallon of white merlot. I guess I have to get used to the power of this screwgun so I can avoid the volcano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve B (Nov 29, 2009)

There is also a guy on U tube, I just googled degassing wines, and he uses a wine saver, says it takes two days and costs about $20, there is another guy that uses a food saver vacuum


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Nov 29, 2009)

Both of those methods have been discussed here. Having then tried both of them, I can say that they work, the food saver is faster but you have to sit there holding it after the vacuum has been created. The wine saver you can just pump and then leave it alone. With either method, be careful to watch the liquid level or as soon as the rush of bubbles starts you'll have wine in whatever you're using to start the vacuum.


----------

